# הילד מתחת למטוס



## BlackNine

In this sentence, I assume it means "a boy under/below the plane." However, the Lamed there confused me. Damn, Hebrew is confusing


----------



## Tamar

הילד מתחת למטוס

It does mean "the boy is under the plain". The Lamed here is a preposition. 
When we say that X is under Y, we add the ל, "under" here is translated as מתחת ל.


----------



## cfu507

You could also say: הילד תחת המטוס which is without the confusing Lamed  , but less common!

תחת or מתחת ל


----------



## BezierCurve

Could מתחת ל be also translated as "from under"?


----------



## cfu507

BezierCurve said:


> Could מתחת ל be also translated as "from under"?


 
I don't think so. Could you write an example for what you mean?


----------



## BezierCurve

> I don't think so.


 
I think I got it - impossible with ל. Thanks!


----------



## BlackNine

Thanks guys; so some words extend to the words they effect? So:



> z yמתחת ל x



Will say that x is under y, but it isn't under z? I hope I got this right.


----------



## just a normal guy

in short:

under the = מתחת ל

that's it.


----------



## cfu507

I didn't understand why you added Z to your Hebrew sentence before I read the sentence in English. You have to say something about the Z.

If you want to say that X is under Y, but it isn't under Z, you need to say something like:

X מתחת ל- Y אך לא מתחת ל- Z​
If you say:
 X מתחת ל- Y אך לא Z 
it means that X is under Y, but Z isn't under Y.

Do you see the difference?


----------



## amikama

BezierCurve said:


> Could מתחת ל be also translated as "from under"?


I think that in certain contexts the answer is "yes":
.הילד יצא *מתחת ל*מיטה


----------

